
Ask HN: Any good lectures/articles on building/running online community? - rayalez
Do you have any good advice on building a friendly and intelligent community? Can you recommend some good resources?
======
sideproject
There is this recent article.

[http://www.addthis.com/academy/how-to-build-an-online-
commun...](http://www.addthis.com/academy/how-to-build-an-online-community/)

If you want to start an online community, I'd love to recommend HelloBox
[[http://www.hellobox.co](http://www.hellobox.co)]. It started as "Create your
own HackerNews" and has evolved into a full fledged community management tool.

------
escap
[http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/about/](http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/about/)
is a good read.

~~~
sideproject
Cool resource!

